# Grafting Cab Franc



## PCharles (Mar 6, 2012)

This past weekend, while helping a vineyard owner prune his vines, I met a fellow who is currently developing his own vineyard with hopes of opening a tasting room ect. The fellow, Mario, was getting cuttings of Cap Franc from my friend Jim, which he was going to graft onto grape vines that have not performed well. Mario had planted several rows of Chardonnay and Zinfendel several years back. He's been having trouble getting the grapes to mature properly. I believe they were getting mushy and rotten due to the tight clusters. Cab Franc is a proven grower in this area of the state. 

I hope to get to know Mario better in the future. His vineyard is less than 30 minutes from my house. Perhaps I can pay him a visit and get some photos of his grafting procedure. 

Mario shared that his family moved to the US about 1907 and that his grandfather made and sold wine, at one time having as much as 25 keggs of wine filled. 

It's exciting for me to now know three vineyard/wineries within 30 minutes of where I live. 

Feel free to add comments/experiences/links related to grafting.

Have a great day.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 6, 2012)

Wonder why he didn't just root the cuttings? Are the Sangiovese root stock superior in some way? For example disease resistance? 

After the horrendous freeze we suffered in Feb 2011 many of the vineyards are rethinking using grafted rootstock. All the grafted rootstock had to be pulled up one by one and replanted but the vines that were rooted cuttings all came back from the roots that year and grew like crazy. A much faster way of recovering from a freeze crisis. The only way to save the grafted vines would have been to mound each and every one to protect above the graft from freeze damage.


----------



## Randoneur (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm sure his Sangiovese is on a root stock. No vinifera will live more than a few years if it is own rooted. The only exception to that is in some locations that have sandy soils that the philoxera louse cannot survive in. 
The advantage of doing the field graft is that the root system is already established. This photo is of a field graft after one year that I did of Chardonnay to an established vine. The root is 3309, the trunk is Chardonnel, an th top two cordons are Chardonnay.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 6, 2012)

That would be us for sure!



Randoneur said:


> The only exception to that is in some locations that have sandy soils that the philoxera louse cannot survive in.


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm amazed at the layers of complexity it comes to just the vine and it's various grafts to get to a final variety.


----------



## PCharles (Mar 7, 2012)

Randoneur said:


> I'm sure his Sangiovese is on a root stock. No vinifera will live more than a few years if it is own rooted. The only exception to that is in some locations that have sandy soils that the philoxera louse cannot survive in.
> The advantage of doing the field graft is that the root system is already established. This photo is of a field graft after one year that I did of Chardonnay to an established vine. The root is 3309, the trunk is Chardonnel, an th top two cordons are Chardonnay.



Randoneur, I believe you are correct on all accounts. Thanks for the great explaination and photo.


----------



## bonnie49 (Mar 14, 2012)

*field grafting*

This is really an intriguing idea, I have 20 vines on Elvira, I didn"t realize haw prolific this type is, I would really love to convert to NOrton, but I cant bring myself to uproot such beautiful vines. Id love a detailed procedure for field grafting, including the most opportune time.


----------



## PCharles (Mar 14, 2012)

bonnie49 said:


> This is really an intriguing idea, I have 20 vines on Elvira, I didn"t realize haw prolific this type is, I would really love to convert to NOrton, but I cant bring myself to uproot such beautiful vines. Id love a detailed procedure for field grafting, including the most opportune time.


 
bonnie49, I've communicated that I'd like to get an invite to visit the winery performing the grafting. As I understand it, there is an on site education class that will take place. It should take place over the next few weeks. The cuttings were taken about 10 days ago and are now being kept refrigerated. I understand it must be a frig that has not had food or has no food in it to avoid contamination. They are being stored as the cutting source vineyard had to move ahead with their pruning. 

I know very little of the techniques here, but thought the subject was an interesting one. I hope to learn more for myself through the process. I'm glad to share information and photos. It is possible I may not be able to attend the class as my wife and I will be visiting the SC beach area to celibrate my her mothers birthday. I still plan to visit the site for photos and info even if I miss the class.


----------



## PCharles (Mar 14, 2012)

I just found out that the class will be held on Thursday the 29th and that there will be a $20.00 fee. I work 2nd shift and may not be able to attend. 

Here is a link for information and registration.

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/index.php?page=events&event_id=23999


----------



## PCharles (Mar 30, 2012)

*Photos from grape vine grafting workshop*

Yesterday I attended a bunch grape grafting workshop that was held at the DeMariano Vineyard not far from where I live. The North Carolina Cooperative Extension put on the workshop. Here a link about the workshop itself. http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/index.php?page=events&event_id=23999

This was my first experience with the subject of grafting, so my terminology is lacking. I did take some photos. This link will take you to a flickr slide show. You don't have to join flickr to view the photos. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629334779220/show/

The first few photos are NC Coop staff and Mr. DeLuca, owner of DeMariano Vineyards. I hope you find the grafting photos interesting. Several methods of grafting are demonstrated.

Also, Mr. DeLuca was grafting onto Chardonnay and Zinfendel stock, not Sangeovese. Apparently his clusters were too tight for his sprayer. Due to higher humidity, NC grape growers have to spray more often than California growers. 

Also, due to the early spring that we are experiencing here in Western NC, it appears a more optimal time for the vineyard to have performed this grafting was about 3 weeks ago. The cuttings were not as fresh as they would have liked, and the host vines were well into sap production now. We're nearly a month ahead of normal conditions. It is expected that the success rate of these grafts will be far less then was hoped for. So it goes.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 30, 2012)

Very cool. Excellent photos as usual!


----------



## PCharles (Mar 30, 2012)

*Using Buddy Tape for Grafting*

Thanks Mike... one of the products that the instructors used in the workshop is called buddy tape. It's like a thin wax tape that will stretch around the graft, but still allow it to break out later. 

You can find out more about buddy tape at http://www.buddytape.com.


----------



## bonnie49 (Apr 1, 2012)

*reply to grafting pics*

super photos! I refrigerated my norton cuttings lastmonth, and my elvira, a late budder, is just starting to swell buds, so I may be in the optimal time range. Thanks! bonnie


----------



## PCharles (Apr 1, 2012)

Bonnie, at the workshop I attended they indicated that the cuttings should not be stored with tomatoes or vegies that would have been treated with ethelene oxide. 

Good luck with your graftings... I'd love to see some photos.


----------



## bonnie49 (Apr 2, 2012)

Not to worry... the cuttings are in my husbands beer fridge! Bonnie


----------

